# Green on Grey



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Dec 13, 2021)

Schoener Kaeffer! Beautiful shot!


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 14, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 14, 2021)

-

The dead found bug was very cooperative!


----------

